# Confused between software engineer(261313 Vs Developer Programmer(261312 )



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Guys 

Can you help me to select my ANZSCO Descriptions, i am confused between software engineer(261313 Vs Developer Programmer(261312 ) which seem to be similar.

I have been working with infosys as a technology analyst for 4.8 years and in 4.8 years my job responsibilites are as follows

Duties & Responsibilities –
Period-July 2009 – Oct 2011
•	Involved in preparing the integration and unit test cases.
•	Analyzing the test results, and forecasting the bugs well in advance.
•	Debugging the issues and providing apt solution. 
•	Analyzing the bugs, and applying the appropriate fixes.
•	Resolving around 8-10 tickets on a day to day basis depending on the inflow.
•	Handling the process flow, updating the status in bugzilla, and making the Bug fix report handling the other bug status as well across the team to make the bug fixes ready for release.

Nov 2011 – Oct 2012
•	Business requirements gathering
•	Involved in design and preparation of design artifacts.
•	Production support Level2 and Level3.
•	Internationalization of the website.
•	Documented and presented the proposed solution to the clients, to explain the use of the components used in the system.
•	Imparting /organizing training programs for new recruits. 
•	Onsite co-ordination for release management and new developments

Nov 2012 – May 2013
•	Have done a thorough gap analysis for projects and involved in getting the transition from the other organizations and also identifying the gaps and documenting the same.
•	Carried out browser based analysis and involved in resolving the bugs and handling other specific requirements where the team faces challenges in.
•	Was involved in analysis of various versions of hybris starting from 4.3, 4.7, 4.8 and 5. She has done an excellent job in figuring out the developments in every release. Her understanding helps the team implement the latest developments into the projects as well.
•	She has successfully completed an internal project for Infosys which was involved in building the reusable components of hybris which would later be directly used for other projects.

June 2013 – Aug-2013
•	Was involved in web layer development for a project using the Adobe CQ5 tool 
•	Is good in handling her work along with managing a team in assigning them the day to day task for the particular module and recording the status update for the same.
•	Was involved in completing the entire module and driving the same from various locations across India.
•	Have used the rest calls and sling methodology in order to establish connection with Hybris.
•	Have to attend daily calls with the client along with the architect in order to understand the business and discussing the challenges that can be met during the implementation phase.
•	Reviews the code and helps the other members of the team to understand the business logic and help them in developing the saame
•	Browser based testing and development which involves 3 major browsers namely IE, Chrome and Firefox.

Sep 2013 – till now
•	Designing the Solution architecture and designing the process workflow diagrams.
•	Involved in regular Client interaction in order to gather the functional and business specific requirements.
•	Involved in creating and re-validating the functional documents.
•	Involved in project management work such as providing the weekly status reports, reviewing various documents send by the team, handling the status call and following up with the clients.
•	Analyzing the usage of test case tools such as ACTS etc.
•	Handling the entire project individually from TN.
•	Executing the Integration testing.

She has worked on the below Applications and Tools:

Technical Skills include:

Languages/Technologies: J2EE, Java Springs, and Uniface.
•	Tools: Eclipse Helios, ACT tools for deriving the Test Cases
•	User Interface Development Tools: IBM Websphere Commerce Server 6.0, Hybris Multichannel Suite, Adobe CQ5.
•	Operating Systems: Windows XP, 7, 8
•	Enterprise Web development: Cascading Style Sheets(CSS),Java script and HTML
•	Databases and its Tools: IBM DB2, MySQL


Thanks
Hasan


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Hasan, 

the two codes are in the same unit group 2613xx and thus have a joint occupation ceiling. They are also (currently) both on the SOL. It really does not matter much, but generally speaking a "Software Engineer" is expected to have experience with the entire software life-cycle, from requirements specification and architecture/design to implementation, testing, release and maintenance. ABS lists "Software Architect" and "Software Designer" as alternative titles, so there is a strong focus on system architecture and design. 

"Developer Programmers" are often more focused, e.g. they specialize on database development or applications development. But really, it does not matter much, which you apply for as long as you can get matching tasks/responsibilities on the reference letters.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> the two codes are in the same unit group 2613xx and thus have a joint occupation ceiling. They are also (currently) both on the SOL. It really does not matter much, but generally speaking a "Software Engineer" is expected to have experience with the entire software life-cycle, from requirements specification and architecture/design to implementation, testing, release and maintenance. ABS lists "Software Architect" and "Software Designer" as alternative titles, so there is a strong focus on system architecture and design.
> 
> "Developer Programmers" are often more focused, e.g. they specialize on database development or applications development. But really, it does not matter much, which you apply for as long as you can get matching tasks/responsibilities on the reference letters.



thanks espresso for replying me, have you read my responsibilities where i am fit more into ?

can i update all above responsibilities same as in my Statutory Declaration ?

what you would suggest me to go with ?
DP or SE 


Thanks,
Hasan


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

guys reply me on my query pls


----------

